# I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE!



## LonerInTheCrowd (Oct 15, 2005)

The reason we have SA is because we believe we have it. So I don't know about you but at this moment I choose not to be dominated by my SA anymore and I choose to live for something greater than myself and to believe that it will lead me through a different route in my life and everything will still be ok.

I choose courage to lead me through life where ever it takes me, and I don't want to live life anymore impressing others how unique I am or hide from others what I don't know. I choose not to be that ideal self I wanted to be years ago--it wasn't me and it was too hard to reach anyways. Starting today I choose to be free from fear because fearing is getting me nowhere! I choose to face challenges, and I choose not to be so hard and strict on myself when things don't go my way. I choose from now on not to worry about "what-if" history or "I don't think I can" self-talk. That inner voice I grew up listening to and trusting doesn't always tell me the truth and I realize that now. *My inner voice can lie to me*, and after a lifetime spent believing completely in that voice, it is a difficult truth to accept, but it is true. So when that small, familiar voice whispers that I am a failure, that life is pointless, or that I am losing control, I need to recognize it for the psycho noise it really is. From now on I walk in nothing but courage and whenever I forget these choices I've made I will come back here to read them and believe them and choose them again.

Sometimes the best way to change is to already believe you've changed and not know when it happened!!

:banana


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi _LonerInTheCrowd_

After reading your post I feel I also need to disconnect from all the worrying and pressure I put myself under.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## plavinio (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi LonerInTheWorld,

Totally agree with you. I have since gotten over SA years back since believing in myself and i believe what you are doing right now is going to change your life tremendously for the better. Keep it up! 

Just Remember, dont give up on trying. Success is just on the other end of the road 

Plavinio


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

Love your post. I feel that way too. I was just thinking pretty much what you were saying and then I found your post...THANKS...


----------



## bake56 (Nov 14, 2005)

Absolutly, I've been reading these posts for several years, and just posted my long story in the triumph section. I'm 100% about the mental outlook you bring to the table setting you free. When you choose to trust in someting greater than yourself that is real freedom.


----------



## chocs_away (Dec 15, 2005)

excellent post loner will read this every day as part my my cbt training, fantastic


----------



## liketotalk (Oct 28, 2005)

hi LonerInTheWorld, 

I feel that when you say positve responses and sayings is great but believing is even better. Keep up the good work!
Lovetotalk


----------



## liketotalk (Oct 28, 2005)

hi LonerInTheWorld, 

I feel that when you say positve responses and sayings is great but believing is even better. Keep up the good work!
Lovetotalk


----------

